# Litchfield report 8-9



## Corinna (Mar 28, 2015)

Fished today a bit after sunrise. 2oz sinker, double rig with fresh shrimp and blood worm fishbites. Caught a good sized croaker and two whiting. August is always so hit or miss, I was happy with three good fish. Smaller fish started stealing my bait around 8:30, so I called it a morning. Jellyfish everywhere. If wading out in the water, plan on getting stung. Walked down to the point at midway inlet on Litchfield side. There wasn't a spot in the inlet side to even cool your feet without constantly getting stung. More aggravating than painful. Beautiful day. Hoping for a good day tomorrow. Anybody been crabbing lately? Ready for a good seafood broil later in the week.


----------



## Glen T (May 17, 2013)

My son just got back from there.
A couple sharks and rays and as you said Jellyfish everywhere.
He got stung several times just getting in or out of the kayak.
More so in the marsh creek than the surf.
Good luck catching dinner.


----------



## Tim Brown (Jul 22, 2012)

I am also around Litchfield and hit the surf last night around 8pm using live sand fleas and got 3 whiting, the last was the best around 845pm. Tried shark fishing late the other night without any good hits. Thursday morning hit the surf around sunrise using a combo of frozen shrimp, fresh local shrimp, blood worm fishbites, and frozen mullet. Got one blue, one ray, and probably 8 whiting and a small spot or two between 3 of us, oddly enough mainly on the generic frozen shrimp someone on the beach left us. Friday morning we tried again and only got 3 small whiting. It has been much slower than the past few years. Haven't seen one mullet in the surf and sand fleas have been real scarce. Everything on 1/0 circle hooks on two hook rigs I do myself. I have also hit the brackish ponds around and have caught some small flounder and puppy drum mainly using gulp mullet on jig heads, nothing special size wise. Hope to get out a few more times before I leave.


----------



## Corinna (Mar 28, 2015)

This morning I caught five whiting, and my first red fish. It was small for a red, but I was excited to finally catch one after surf fishing for a two weeks a year for four years. I had to catch a pic, but I can't seem to figure out how to post it here on my phone. I caught everything on fresh local shrimp and bloodworm fish bites. It's been fun. The jellies the last two days have not been as bad. Either that or I am becoming one with the jelly after being stung so many times. Ha!


----------



## Corinna (Mar 28, 2015)

Yesterday was my last day fishing. Came home today. Boo! My first cast






I pulled in a nice good sized black drum. Got a picture, but it wasn't that good. I had people trying to talk to me about it as soon as I pulled it in. I caught some whiting after that and then the pin fish came in. One day with pin fish is not too bad compared to June when that's all we caught some days. Until next time Litchfield!


----------



## MadDawgJ (Apr 16, 2016)

Nice catch list. Good job


----------

